# Your dream pond



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

If you could build and stock a pond anyway you want it,how would you? 
I think i would skip the bass all together and use saugeye an channel cats for my apex predetor,maybe wipers. And try to grow trophy crappie,gills,perch an try to make it a ice fishing mecca.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I like your basic concept but I'd keep the cats to a minimum. We had just a handful of big channels in our pond & they decimated the bluegills.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Off Topic: But: Don't go with Crappies unless your pond is at least 3 acres.....so I've heard.
Black crappies may be a bit different....


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

We have permission at a farm pond that's been around forever & is stocked with mainly smallmouth & perch, with a few green sunfish but not too many. 10-12" perch & 3 lb smb. are the norm with plenty bigger ones thrown in. It's about 3 acres with tons of insects & fatheads for forage.
Man, I wish I had the land & money to replicate that pond !!


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

my friend just finished digging a pond. an acre + or - a quarter i think. he did a lot with structure as far as concrete block, river rock, some home made aluminum and concrete structure, as well as some pine trees. he was, is still in the process of, stocking with hybrid bluegill, perch, smallmouth, wipers. i m excited about the perch. hopeing we can take a couple through the ice this winter. 
my parents dug a pond in the late 60s. my dad sarted out with the right numbers of lm bass, hybrid bluegill, and channel cats. a crappie friend of my dad introduced black crappies starting around 15 years ago. we tried to add perch about 10 years ago but they never took. i m guessing they were to easy to eat and we ve never caught one. the bass stay small but are high in numbers. its a good bluegill and crappie pond.


----------

